# what would you do?



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

what would you do? my friend has just got a pony for her daughter she get it from a horse dialler the pony is lovely good in all whys but there are have trouble in getting her in from the Field my friend gave the dialler a call and she said give her a mouth to get to know you but after that and if you do not wont her you can bring her back so the dialler is being very good about it all but my Friends daughter is falling in love with the pony . i said a pony is not much fun if you can not catch it infrom the field.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have they tried taking a carrot out to the field with them? I think they just need to spend time grooming the pony and bonding with it, once he gets into a routine of perhaps coming in to abit of food it wont be a problem.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree, go down with a treat and when he comes to you dont catch him just feed him and let him go, when he is used to coming then try catching him. dont run after him if he wont be caught, give him time to settle then give a treat and try again the next day. Another quiet pony in the field does help. I think the dealer is being very fair indeed as they do need time to settle. good luck hope everything works out well, im sure it will


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi thanks we have tryed most thing to try to get this pony in from the fild but the fild is a very big one with lots of pony in there so i do not think this help we are going to try her in a smaller fild with les pony ihope this is going to work for them as there love the pony


----------



## Moments.Choice (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with everyone, they need to get to know the horse better. Ive had my cob now for over a year and she still doesnt come when called! Ive to walk over to get her, however she doesnt run off as i approach.

Id be more worried if the pony wasnt as promised when riding it. 

Can they put it in a small paddock to begin with, attach a small bit of rope to the headcollar. 

When we had our tb, at the start we would rattle a bucket with hard feed in it, he would come galloping over. I would let him have some of the feed as a reward.

Even now i will sit in with my horses when cleaning tack etc, my husband laughs as i sit and talk to the horse. However it helped us bond


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Do let us know how you get on, it sounds a good idea to move to a smaller field, you really dont have a chance with a lot of ponies unless they are all catchable and friendly, then yours will tend to come with them to see whats on offer. Have you ridden the pont since hes been home?


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi there put the pony in a smaller Field and not so Many pony's today she still did not wont to come in but when all the rest came in she stood at the gate asking to come in so my friend gave her lots of fuss and she gave her food in her stable i told my friend about you all and she said to say thank you all for helping


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats fab news.. I have one that is a beggar.. BB the liver chestnut. if it goes out in a large herd...lol no one can catch her.. So we put her with just a couple and she comes in no probs..lol Ponies.. Hey who'd ave em..


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Aren't horses and ponies fun??????

I would if possible put her in a smaller field with less other horses, and when you do catch her bring her in and give her a feed. Also when putting back out make sure to turn it back facing the gate and after I take off the lead head collar I give mine a treat, that way they never bomb off kicking, or get to bargey about getting away from me, which also seems to help with catching to begin with as the last thing they remember you did was give that treat.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

So glad things are getting better, im sure as time goes on things will continue to improve and u will be getting to know her ways more, Good riding


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

this is my method...

Turn the pony out in a well fitting leather headcollar. Leather will break if the pony gets caught up on anything so is safer than nylon. Go into the field with a carrot or something and a leadrope. Approach the pony from the side, towards the head end, getting as close as you can without the pony running away. 

Crouch down, holding out the hand with the leadrope in it with the arm fully stretched out. Hold the hand with the carrot in it right next to the other arm, about half way between the elbow and wrist, so you are offering the pony the carrot. As the pony comes forward to take the carrot, gently and with the minimum of fuss clip on the leadrope. 

Once the pony is caught they are usually fine, but if they feel trapped when they realise what you've done and pull back from you just go with them, don't be cross or shout, just talk calmly and friendly until the pony accepts that it has been caught. With a very suspicious pony it may take several attempts to get the leadrope clipped on so take a few carrots in case you're not quick enough the first time.


----------



## mandak86 (Nov 20, 2008)

crofty said:


> Have they tried taking a carrot out to the field with them? I think they just need to spend time grooming the pony and bonding with it, once he gets into a routine of perhaps coming in to abit of food it wont be a problem.


hi there put a headstall on the ponye and get a bucket she will think theres food when you get it spend time leading it around and when it dose somthing good give it food as a reward


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> what would you do? my friend has just got a pony for her daughter she get it from a horse dialler the pony is lovely good in all whys but there are have trouble in getting her in from the Field my friend gave the dialler a call and she said give her a mouth to get to know you but after that and if you do not wont her you can bring her back so the dialler is being very good about it all but my Friends daughter is falling in love with the pony . i said a pony is not much fun if you can not catch it infrom the field.


I realise that your friend is getting on with the horse better now, which is great news by the way. But... and I realise that I'm not being helpful here, I just have to say this... Is this really a reason to send the poor pony back to a dealer??? I don't know how anybody could ever give a horse to a dealer in the first place, for any reason what-so-ever, but this is a problem that can be worked on and rectified, and your friend had only had the pony five minutes, the pony doesn't know it can trust the new people around it straight away...

Sending away a pet because it isn't "fun" is so wrong, and doing so would not have taught this child the value of life, or to have respect for her horses. If people are going to make the decision to adopt a horse they should be prepared for any problems that might arise, and be willing to deal with them when they come; not just send the animal away to another home, where its problem will probably only escalate until it is passed on to someone else, who'll pass it on to someone else until the poor thing most likely ends up being sent off to the knacker man because nobody can be bothered with it.

I'm glad that your friend kept this pony and gave it a chance to improve, I only hope that her daughter loves the pony enough to cherish it for the rest of its life, and not just get rid when she "outgrows" it.

Excuse the rant, I just hate how people treat horses like cars that they can just sell and exchange like they mean nothing to them at all.


----------

